# Cleaning tips/supplies HO cars?



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi;

What do you all use to clean your HO cars both solution wise and well as Q tips/pip cleaners etc? Particularly the hard to get to spots like the brush springs where they contact the brushes? 

I have seen alcohol recommended as a solution since it won't leave a petroleum film.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I use CNC electrical contact cleaner, it is plastic safe and does not leave any residue. Be careful with solvents, most of them can attack paint. For hard to reach places I can put the car without the body in an ultrasonic bath filled with soapy water. After a few minutes in the bath I dunk the car in alcohol to get the water out and then shake off the alcohol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich, curious !!!!! do you leave the chrome plated plastic wheels on in the sonic bath?
do you do the whole assembled chassis?
or are you saying you put the bare (disassembled) chassis in?


----------



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

*CNC?*



Rich Dumas said:


> I use CNC electrical contact cleaner, it is plastic safe and does not leave any residue. Be careful with solvents, most of them can attack paint. For hard to reach places I can put the car without the body in an ultrasonic bath filled with soapy water. After a few minutes in the bath I dunk the car in alcohol to get the water out and then shake off the alcohol.


I found a CRC cleaner on Amazon, that it?


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Slot racers? Mothers sells plastic polish at Auto Zone. Rubbin' Alchy'hall fer die Lectrics'. Back in the day when I had slot racers, believe it or not, I used the eraser on a #2 pencil, and it cleaned the carbon tracks, followed with a wipe clean with alchy'Hall, it worked back then...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hoganflagle said:


> I found a CRC cleaner on Amazon, that it?



Nope


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The stuff that I use is CRC QD Contact Cleaner No. 02130, it comes in a dark blue spray can. I do not race many cars with chrome wheels, an ultrasonic bath would remove chrome plating. I mostly use the ultrasonic bath to clean pancake car gear plate assemblies after I have lapped the gears.


----------



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

C&C must be in an extremely narrow distribution because I cannot find any on Ebay or Amazon. Doing a cursory web surf there are about two hits on it and none that provide marketing.

But I have Alchy'hall on hand.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> The stuff that I use is CRC QD Contact Cleaner No. 02130, it comes in a dark blue spray can. I do not race many cars with chrome wheels, an ultrasonic bath would remove chrome plating. I mostly use the ultrasonic bath to clean pancake car gear plate assemblies after I have lapped the gears.


thank you for the clarification about sonic bath.
OP indicated his cars are stock and I wouldn't like to see him change one that he doesn't intend to.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Hardware stores, auto parts stores and home improvement stores carry the CRC contact cleaner. I found it on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/CRC-Plastic-...&qid=1570069977&sprefix=CRC+QD,aps,165&sr=8-6


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

For Cleaning the chassis I use CRC Electric motor cleaner - Any parts store. 
For cleaning the bodies I use a variety of polishes I use on my 1:1 Scale T/A, Meguiars 105 compound, Wizard Shine Master wax.
For replacing paint, I use Model master paints made by Testors.
For replacing the worn off silver for the headlights I use Bare Metal Foil.

I've been using these products for years and I only have t-jets though, so your mileage may vary


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Endust furniture cleaner, without wax, cleans very well and brings a nice luster to the plastic.
Molotow chrome pen works nicely for touching up chrome and even placing a complete chrome surface where the was none.
stroke the pen in one direction and don't go over where you have already applied it.


----------

